# BenchMade Knives



## archangel (Feb 20, 2019)

I am a little disappointed in BenchMade this evening. Facebook Post from Oregon City Police shows them helping destroy firearms.
Post is now deleted and everyone is circling the wagons.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Their blades are over priced status symbols anyway.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

FYI, the 2nd Amendment isn't a "right to life" for guns.
If these guns had been illegally seized, Benchmade knew this, and complied with their illegal destruction, maybe I'd care.
There's nothing to indicate that is the case. These guns were likely seized by the police from criminals who should not have possessed them, and marked for destruction per department policy.

Until I hear otherwise, this is pretty much a non-issue.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Until I hear otherwise, this is pretty much a non-issue.


I agree, there could have been a back story. For example, perhaps the knife factory had more equipment to destroy the felons firearms, and the police agency did not. Benchmade might have offered their services, it could be that simple.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

IMO, some of the reactions to this is are a little over the top.

Is EVERY single gun that was manufactured supposed to be held in reverence...kept in perpetuity?

This is from another forum. It's a reply from the mayor and police chief...



> Oregon City Police
> 31 mins ·
> Good evening,
> 
> ...


https://www.northwestfirearms.com/threads/oregon-city-police-and-benchmade-destroy-guns.292469/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In South Florida, the agencies just take them less than a mile offshore, into the Gulf Stream where the bottom drops off like a cliff to several thousand feet, and simply dump them overboard.


----------

